# Summer Taylor 16/04/08



## xxleannexx

i never thought i would be doing this, but i gave birth to Summer at 02.41 on 16th April (her due date).

i was having random and irregular period pains all of the 15th but never thought much of them, by the evening they were becoming more regular and painful so i guessed that i might be in labour, by 11.00 they were coming like every minute so we decided to go to the hospital. she gave me an internal and said i was 8-9cm's dilated and my waters were bulging. i actually could not believe it and was convinced she was gonna say 2 cm's max, she hurried me into a delivery room at 12.00, i bounced on the ball for abit and at this stage decided i would like some gas and air, an hour later i got on bed and the midwife said i was fully dilated dilated and ready to push :happydance: (all i remember saying was could i have some pethidine to push her out with lol... she said no haha) she said she would break my waters but they went by themselves as she said it, when they went Summer went into cardiac shoch and her heart beat slowed right down so she called for help, but it soon picked back up agin. i was pushing for about half an hour, that was the worst bit! i had to be cut at the end. when the cord was cut and they started to pull the placenta out by the cord it snapped and went back inside me but luckily managed to get it out and it was nearly a theatre job apparently!
Been stitched up was nearly as painful as labour lol and it took like an hour or something.

:cloud9: Summer Taylor 7lb 12 oz is absolutely perfect :cloud9: 

i will post some pics when i have time and work out how to do it.

All in all the labour went really well and i cant believe i did it all on gas and air!!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! Sounds like a pretty good labour over all, minus the tearing.. :|


----------



## supernurse

Congratulations and well done. What a quick labour that was, lucky you. xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats on your little girl, can't wait to see the pics

xxxx


----------



## miel

congratulations ! take some well deserve rest now:)


----------



## pepperflake

https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1434/764975735_c62eae8913_o.gif


----------



## Amy-Lea

lucky you ay going on your due date.
me aqua and jess have lazy babies haha


----------



## Serene123

Aqua keeps changing her due date though. Bad Aqua! :rofl:


----------



## elles28

Congrats. I look forward to seeing some pics of Summer!!


----------



## missjess

Congrats!!!! :) can't wait to see the pics


----------



## bisbis

congratulations!! looking forward to the pics.


----------



## AquaDementia

amazing story! can't wait to see your baby.


----------



## ladymilly

:hug: congratulations hun Summer is such a cute name. That is the name we have picked if we have a girl :hug: can't wait to see pics


----------



## Ann-Marie

Well done, sounds like you did really well :) :hug:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations Leanne :) xXx


----------



## Louisa K

Oh wow Leanne, I can't believe you were 8-9cm when you got to hospital, bet you were well shocked !!

Love your birth story and I can't wait to see the pics of baby summer...

Congrats !! :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

congrats and well done!!! I cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Uvlollypop

oh hun sounds amazing well done!!


----------



## luckyme225

Congrats :happydance: can't wait to see pics!


----------



## B4byAnge1

Congratulations! Sounds like a great labour overall..and summer is a gorgeous name! :)


----------



## Laura1984

congratulations!
cant wait to see the pics!
what a beautiful name
xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations love, sounds like a great labor!!!


----------



## kookie

CONGRATS


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

congrats cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Carolina

congratulations!! and only gas and air thats really impressive!!


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations xx


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations!! Looking forward to some pics


----------



## elliebaby

Congrats! Summer is a lovely name, it was on my list!

Look forward to photos


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations on your baby girl.


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations on your little girl.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## sarah29

Congratulations! x


----------



## bigbelly2

congrats to all the fam...

h x


----------



## babe2ooo

CONGRATS!!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun can't wait to see some pics


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## Ria_Rose

Congratulations!!!!

Sounds like a great labour.

Can't wait for pics of Summer.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates xxx


----------



## Linzi

Congrats! Cant wait to see piccys!

xxx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! Well done you!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif


----------



## Holldoll

Congratulations!


----------



## faith_may

Congratualtions


----------



## sammie18

CONGRATS!!!! Cant wait to see sum pics!!!


----------



## Gemz

CONGRATULATIONS :hug:


----------



## Linzi

Wow thats brilliant, congrats!

And all on gas and air as well? You're VERY brave!

Cant wait to see some photos

xxx


----------



## coz

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Jenny

Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Congratulations 

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/itsagirllogo1.gif


----------



## Tam

Congratulations hun, well done! x


----------



## Belle

congratulations!!
summer is what i'm hoping to call my lil girl, if my OH will change his mind!!
what a beautiful name!


----------

